# Slide Out Bed - Latching Handles



## TNFiddler (Jun 13, 2005)

I've only opened and closed my new 21RS less than 10 times so far, so I'm still getting used to how it feels when I use both latches. Of course it is very tight to push that latch in (I would have it no other way - that shows me that it is sealing real well) - but for some reason, I feel like the metal is going to snap or bend if I keep applying the pressure that I do.

Is this normal? Could the welded piece snap while I'm latching the slide closed?

TNF


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

I tend to agree with you TNF. The latch looks and acts solid but you still have to really 
push on it to get it to latch. Maybe I just worry too much

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I think everyone's feels the same and I have not heard of anyone breaking their latches.









"Don't worry be happy"









Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Not likely to break them. They have far too much flexibility to break with just hand pressure. It may feel funny but the aluminum is very strong.


----------



## 2outbacks (Jun 8, 2005)

I worry about the paint scratching off. I am a girl, and a wimpy girl at that, so I have to push the arm really hard and sort of squeeze it past the latch. I scratched off some paint.... hubby's job from now on. He's a strapping young lad- maybe now I DO have to worry about the thing breaking. He's always twisting too hard, pulling too tight, snapping things off. He lives by the " get a bigger 2x4" theory.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Been using ours for three seasons so far with no problems. The paint is scratched off but the arms are aluminum and don't rust.

Mike


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

If you guys are talking about the paint coming off where the latch squeezes onto the slide, you might try putting a piece of heavy metal or plastic under it. Mine came with a flat piece of hard pastic that you put the handle on and push. I haven't scratched it yet.


----------



## TNFiddler (Jun 13, 2005)

Fair enough. I guess I just wanted to make sure that it "supposed" to be a little difficult to latch (not impossible though). Makes a good tight seal for sure. Heck, according to what all of you have replied, if it does snap, maybe I could make some money displaying my "super strength". heh










TNF


----------



## Walker Camping Co. (May 17, 2005)

I know what you are talking about. Mine is harder to latch on the right for some reason. On a different note, the latch on the inside that holds the slide in the "out" position ripped out of the wall the second time I used it.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Walker Camping Co. said:


> I know what you are talking about. Mine is harder to latch on the right for some reason. On a different note, the latch on the inside that holds the slide in the "out" position ripped out of the wall the second time I used it.
> [snapback]42251[/snapback]​


My right,(door side), outside latch is also much more difficult to latch. On the inside latches... the one on the right will swing 180deg. while the one on the left will not swing even close 90. Its as if the slide out bed is closer to the left,(door), side of the TT than it is to the right. Anyone else noticed this?

Dreamtimers


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

Dreamtimers said:


> Walker Camping Co. said:
> 
> 
> > I know what you are talking about. Mine is harder to latch on the right for some reason.Â On a different note, the latch on the inside that holds the slide in the "out" position ripped out of the wall the second time I used it.
> ...


I'd love to know how you resolved this problem. I picked up my new 25RSS last weekend and found the left latch MUCH harder to latch and unlatch than the right. It's so bad that I have to pry under the arm with a screwdriver to get it back far enough to pull down on it. The right track on the inside was also slightly bent and the mounting screws were partially sticking out of the ceiling. The track was replaced but the outside latch problem persists. The entire pullout seems to be closer to the left side than the right. My dealer is "ordering a part" (assuming the latch and handle assy.). Am I alone in this or has anybody else had a successful resolution?


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Paul W. said:


> I'd love to know how you resolved this problem. I picked up my new 25RSS last weekend and found the left latch MUCH harder to latch and unlatch than the right. It's so bad that I have to pry under the arm with a screwdriver to get it back far enough to pull down on it. The right track on the inside was also slightly bent and the mounting screws were partially sticking out of the ceiling. The track was replaced but the outside latch problem persists. The entire pullout seems to be closer to the left side than the right. My dealer is "ordering a part" (assuming the latch and handle assy.). Am I alone in this or has anybody else had a successful resolution?


My passenger side latch is a bit harder to close, but I have not worried about that. The inside rails on mine were pulling away from the roof, and I took it in twice to be repaired. The first time, they added some screws and tightened the rails, but they pulled away again while we were looking over the repairs. While I was waiting, they found the brackets that slide along the rails were misaligned. The service manager gave me the option to leave the camper a nother day, or to use the camper for the remainder of the season and they would fix any problems in the off season. He assured me that the rear latches support the weight of the slide while it is in, and there should not be a problem. We took the camper on 6-7 more trips without a problem before I took it back in for service in March. They had to remove the front facia of the slide and realign the brackets and rails. In the yard, it seems to have fixed the problem. We will see in a couple weeks for sure.

Here's a couple pictures.


----------

